# Hydraulic press 12 ton to 40ton?



## Stef (Jan 15, 2021)

For someone getting into the hobby and not planning on doing more than knives is there any reason to shell out more for more tons. I know that speed matters but from videos I’ve seen 12 ton presses move steel with the same ease(maybe not efficiency) as 40 tons What does it get you. Fairly new to forging any advice is helpful.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 17, 2021)

I don’t have a press myself. But I can tell you having worked in manufacturing for most of my life, you never regret overbuying. So if it’s in your budget and space requirements, get the big one.


----------



## inferno (Jan 17, 2021)

i would look up how fast the press can press. if its really slow it might not be usable, and if too fast you lose control (but you can put in some kind of choke/flow reducer though). probably want a foot pedal for it.

when i see people forging with presses it seems they use fairly fast acting ones. and this will be controlled by the pump.


----------

